# How best to clean open wound?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Murphy strikes again! Just found an open wound on Gryff's side - something I would take him to the vet to get checked out, but it is Christmas eve!!! He is not in pain, I cleaned out the dried blood, trimmed away the hair. About the size of a quarter, 1/8 inch deep? Wound is not bleeding - looks pink and moist.

Does not look infected, does not seem to bother him - how best to clean it? Alcohol or Tea Tree oil would sting like crazy! I have 3% Hydrogen Peroxide, can I just poor some of that in there? Won't it damage the healthy tissue? 

He either got bit when rough-housing with Keeta, or snagged on something bombing around outside . . . At least, he is good about handling and hands-on care. 

Thanks for taking time out of your holiday to give some advice!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When I have wounds like that I usually dilute a little Betadine on a cotton ball, swab it and then put some neosporin and call it good.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

If you have some sea salt (not iodized table salt though...) in the house you can make some saline solution to irrigate it with and then put some Betadine and/or Neosporin on it after drying. If you make the saline solution it is a pinch of salt per 1 cup of warm water.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hydrogen Peroxide can be used - ONCE. It does cause mild damage to the tissues but it is a good cleaner and will help stop bleeding.

Once cleaned I would just leave it along unless your dog likes to roll in really ucky stuff.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yeah, I would make up some saline. Hydrogen P can be used but it is not the friendliest to tissue. No alcohol! 

Don't these guys know it is the time to be of good cheer?! I was glad to hear my vet was taking Christmas call....knock on wood!!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

You can just irrigate with boiled, cooled water (not cold) - salt stings ALOT as does peroxide & alcohol - then saturate with an antibiotic <u>cream</u> (NOT ointment as this also stings, note, some individuals are more sensitive than others to the sting effect of antibiotics & ointments).
If you can keep it clean & him off of it, it should heal quickly - I wouldn't call my vet in at Christmas for a minor wound ...
(got any friends with horses? they often have a well stocked medical chest) 

Best wishes to you & Gryff


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks all! I cleaned it out with Hyd. Peroxide - I like the saline solution for more cleaning, if need be. Looks like Gryff got a pretty high pain threshold - didn't seem worried about me cleaning it out. Does try to lick it a bit - 

Not serious enough for an emergency vet visit, but I would still have liked to have it looked at - but I'll wait and see how he does. 

I just checked some of my first-aid supplies - antibiotic cream expired in 2005!!!! Oups!! This is a good wake-up call to update my supplies. Appreciate all of you for taking time out to help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you mix the tea tree oil with vaseline you could put that on after you clean it. I think it's 1 teaspoon TTO to 4 Tablespoons vaseline.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

my vet says that most stuff does NOT expire by the expirtaion date, that is an FDA thing. Some meds, OTC's loose some of their potency but can still be used.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08If you mix the tea tree oil with vaseline you could put that on after you clean it. I think it's 1 teaspoon TTO to 4 Tablespoons vaseline.


That's cool, but wouldn't it still sting? I have Tea Tree oil ointment, but it stings when I use it for myself.



> Originally Posted By: MajicForestShepsmy vet says that most stuff does NOT expire by the expirtaion date, that is an FDA thing. Some meds, OTC's loose some of their potency but can still be used.


So would an antibacterial ointment that expired in 2005 still be good? (as you can see, I've been using the Tee Tree oil stuff







)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Tea Tree oil shouldn't be ingested? I'd just be careful where you apply it.

Doxycline is the only med that I've learned so far that is actually very dangerous if used after the expiration date. I think the ointment would be fine for now, though I would probably pick some more up later!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sending Gryff a hug and wish him well in his recovery.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ahhh, thanks Jane! He is doing fine! I'm the one getting all worried. 

Thanks Lisa, I'll put some of that ointment on - at least it would be a barrier to keep out outside contamination.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That darn Murphy I tell you!! Lucia, if it wasn't you, it would be be me with Jax or Brodie...the famous Christmas vet visiter that I am!

The saline solution as described above is definately the best bet for any needed continued cleansing you might need to do and it does not sting, as it is such a dilute solution. I also keep some small saline nebules and Betadine (or Savalon) on hand for such events (can be bought at the pharmacy) since I'm usually too lazy to make any ) I usually avoid hydrogen peroxide for wounds since it is quite irritating to the healthy tissue at the site. 

I wouldn't bother with using the antibiotic ointment you've got on hand - it is far past its exp date - a bit over is not a big deal, but with it being so past the date all it might end up doing is acting as a medium to harbour any microorganisms instead. 

Personally, I would avoid using tea tree since it's in a place where he can possible lick at it. The wound sounds quite superficial so I would just keep it cleansed 2 to 3 times a day (less is more unless it gets dirty or contaminated) and try to keep it free from moisture as much as possible. Expect that you might see a bit of clearish exudate/weeping at the site - a normal inflammatory healing response but as you know if you start to see yellowish or purulent dischage that indicates infection.

And give Gryff a hug and treat for me!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Nicole! Thanks for chiming in. 

Looks good so far. Well, I did use the ointment - but I have not openend it since I had it way back when - so no contamination (yet, I hope!).

I put a T-shirt on him to help keep the wound clean - LOL, he looks so DORKY! 

Still oozing a tiny bit of blood - still looks dark pink/light red, moist and clean. As long as it does not show signs of infection, we're good!

And Gryff is getting lots of hugs and treats, just because!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: I put a T-shirt on him to help keep the wound clean - LOL, he looks so DORKY!


LOL - You do know that now that you've said this, I simply must see a picture of this right?









If it is oozing a tiny bit of blood that then scabs, that's a good thing - The scab will help to keep the tender tissue beneath a bit protected to help with the healing. If you have to clean it, just cleanse it gently, trying to not dislodge the scab if you can. 

Speedy healing wishes being sent your way for Gryff!


----------

